# Cuban blogs about the offseason (including Dwight video pitch)



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> You also have to pay attention to what is happening around you. In the almost 14 years since I bought the Mavs the league has gotten much smarter. There are fewer old school owners and GMs . THere is a much more analytical approach to everything. 10 years ago , or whenever it was that we were trading for Nick Van Exel , Avery Johnson and Raef Lafrentz, every team at least tried to see what kind of team they had and then proceeded to attempt to tank once they realized that it wasn’t going to work. That created unique trade opportunities . Some of which worked for us. Some that didn’t.
> 
> In today’s game it appears that the popular path to build a team is to put together a group of young players that you hope will develop to their full potential and potentially lose a lot of games so you have a chance to pick the next Kevin Durant, John Wall or Kyrie Irving or Blake Griffin et al.
> 
> ...


A lot of interesting stuff. At the very least it is always good to know that your team has an owner who cares and who is trying.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> What I do know, at least what I think i have learned from my experiences in business is that when there is a rush for everyone to do the same thing, it becomes more difficult to do . Not easier. Harder. It also means that as other teams follow their lead, it creates opportunities for those who have followed a different path.


This is a great quote. We'll see if it proves true, especially with all these teams trying to tank their way to the top. Could very well be an awful team that ends up with only a mid-lotto and doesn't get a future star.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Ppl should read the link if only for the video pitch lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I saw the video. I liked it. It was never going to change Dwight's mind but I liked it, regardless of how cheesy it was.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> Ppl should read the link if only for the video pitch lol


I loved it.


----------

